# Auf Netzwerkrechner (192.168.1.99) von Aussen zugreifen - Dringend!!!!!



## Hempboy (28. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Es geht darum. Wir haben in der Firma ne Webcam bekommen, da die alte nur 320x240 machte, und wir gerne mehr den Besuchern zeigen wollten. Diese wird über RJ45 (Cat5) an einer Netzwerkkarte angeschlossen (oder am Router), und hat ihre eigene IP. Diese Camera hat nen eigenen Speicher integriert mit FTP und allem PiPaPo!

Nun haben wir nen Problem. Wir wollen einen Livestream erzeugen, da wir aber nur DSL haben (768/256) könnten wir maximal 2 User mit nem Stream versorgen. Also müssen wir den Stream direkt an den Server senden, der hat ja die nötige Bandbreite.

Ich habe auch ein Skript, aber dort muss ich die IP der Camera ansteuern, und da diese eigentlich nur für's Netzwerk gilt (192.168.1.99) wollte ich nach Rat/Lösung fragen. Kann ich die IP nicht einem Port zuweisen, sodass ich dann in der Art diefirma.dyn-ip.org:666 aufrufen kann, und die Camera damit anspreche? Also aufm HauptPC ein Prog drauftun, das den Port 666 (nur als Beispiel) auf die 192.168.1.99 weiterleitet? Wäre auch vorteilhaft, dann könnt ich alles durch das Admin Panel von Zuahuse bearbeiten!

Bitte helft mir und sagt ob das geht, und wenn mit welchem Programmen. Also ich will einfach nur die interne IP von aussen ansprechen, das war's in Kurzfassung :biglol:

Ich wäre euch übelst dankbar für sinnvolle Ratschläge!

Martin


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2003)

Das ist eigentlich kein Problem. Wenn ihr über einen Linuxserver ins Netz geht, kannst du per iptables Anfragen auf Port XYZ auf eine beliebige LAN-IP mit beliebigem Port weiterleiten.


----------



## Hempboy (28. Juni 2003)

Also es sind 2 Win98 Rechner am Router, und die Camera befindet sich im selben Netzwerk. Rechner 1 hat die IP 192.169.0.1. Rechner 2 hat die IP 192.168.0.2. Die Camera hat die IP 192.168.1.99.

Verbunden ist dies middm Router, wodurch die Rechner Internet kriegen.

Gibts da Programme für Windows? Brauch das dringend, damit ich einfach Daten von den Netzwerkrechnern abrufen kann und die Cam zum Laufen bekomme!

Bitte Bitte 

Martin


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juni 2003)

In dem Konfigurationsprogramm deines Routers musst du Portforwarding aktivieren und auf die entsprechende IP im LAN routen.

Dan sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## Hempboy (28. Juni 2003)

Also routen heißt das ich die IP dann durch diesen Doppelpunkt hinter der Internet-IP erreichen, kann? Zum Beispiel xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:1234 kommt dann zu 192.168.1.99, ja?

Wenn ich keinen Router habe, sondern einen PC mit DSL, und der ist verbunden middm Zweiten, auf den ich zugreifen will, wie mach ich das dann??

Martin


----------



## LightForCe (16. November 2003)

Mhh also es gibt da ein Programm WinRoute.... Lite jo genau. Is für Windows das Installierst du dann müßtest du bei der Cam irgendwie als Gateway den PC mit Winroute einstellen. Bei den PC machst du dann Port Forwarding auf die Ip der Cam solllte so gehen wenn du möchtest kann cih das noch näher beschreiben.


----------



## Security (22. Februar 2005)

*Re: Auf Netzwerkrechner (192.168.1.99) von Aussen zugreifen - Dringend!*

Nur so ne kleine Sache, der Richtigkeishalber, das was hinter der IP und dem Doppelpunkt steht ist der Port über den man auf den Rechner zugreifen möchte. (z.B. 172.0.0.1:80 das heißt man will über Port 80 [HTML-Port] zugreifen.)

Sonst ist das Thema warscehinlich ja schon vom Tisch.


----------



## xCondoRx (23. Februar 2005)

*Re: Auf Netzwerkrechner (192.168.1.99) von Aussen zugreifen - Dringend!*



			
				Security hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sonst ist das Thema warscehinlich ja schon vom Tisch.


Kannst wohl von ausgehen, wenn schon seit über einem Jahr nichts mehr gepostet wird..


----------

